

Minus snapshots - Capture web screenshots - mindotus
http://blog.minus.com/2012/01/30/take-website-snapshots-screenshots/

======
mindotus
Would love to hear some feedback on this feature. Please give it a try on
<http://minus.com/explore> -> Choose Upload from Header.

